# MONSTROUS Haunter Research Project to commence on Friday the 13th!



## Chris in CT (Apr 27, 2009)

Hello, BOILS AND GHOULS!

I'm spreading the MADDENING word that beginning next month, on Friday the 13th in September, a MONSTROUS project begins...

What is this maddness?? It's a 2-year study on Halloween- and other dark-themed venues around the globe! This project is more than a test of sanity, it's for a new manuscript in the works that describes how dark-themed venues of all types serve to create healthier communities.

If you own or are involved with a haunt, "dark-themed" charity, dark-themed museum, diner, theatre, cemetery, or other form of MADNESS and would like to get involved, I would love to hear from you!

Check out all the details on my website:
http://www.monstersandbooks.com/DrawntotheDark.html

I look forward to hearing from you...........
and see you on the side.

Chris Kullstroem


----------

